# Total Recall - Fotos von Colin Farrell, Kate Beckinsale und Jessica Biel bei der Deutschlandpremiere in Berlin



## FlorianStangl (14. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Total Recall - Fotos von Colin Farrell, Kate Beckinsale und Jessica Biel bei der Deutschlandpremiere in Berlin* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Total Recall - Fotos von Colin Farrell, Kate Beckinsale und Jessica Biel bei der Deutschlandpremiere in Berlin


----------



## TheClayAllison (14. August 2012)

Nice! Ähm.. wer waren nochmal die anderen Semipromis bzw Laienschauspieler?


----------



## DocFraggle (14. August 2012)

Hmmm... wer sind denn die ganzen Leute auf den Fotos nach den Total Recall Schauspielern? Z Promis oder was?


----------



## TheClayAllison (14. August 2012)

DocFraggle schrieb:


> Hmmm... wer sind denn die ganzen Leute auf den Fotos nach den Total Recall Schauspielern? Z Promis oder was?



Möchtegernstars


----------

